# How use FreeBSD for main OS in home for work and developing in Android Studio



## mehrdaddolatkhah (Mar 16, 2019)

hey guys,
I used some GNU/Linux distro and my work is Android Developing in Android Studio. I want to get involved with the FreeBSD operating system. for daily work and Developing Android and Java. is it a good idea to use FreeBSD for developing with Android Studio ?! (what about TrueOS ?! )

and I have a server for my shopping service that I want to use FreeBSD for OS Server that back-ended with java (vertx) 
may please help me.

I really love to use FreeBSD and I need some help and suggestion  thank you


----------



## rigoletto@ (Mar 16, 2019)

Android Studio is a bit of no-go. It is waiting to someone port that to FreeBSD. 

I don't have Java installed since years, but www/vertx is in the ports system.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm trying Android dev on FreeBSD too.

java/intellij

But I'm having issues with aapt2 .


----------



## rootbert (Mar 31, 2019)

I found FreeBSD not to be the best solution for java development (e.g. openjdk11 in ports about 6 months after release), had quite some quirks. However, if you can live or work around some problems (and provide some information on problem solving thus contributing to improve the ecosystem!) give it a try!


----------



## quanquan (Mar 31, 2019)

problem  with aapt2


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 31, 2019)

marcelbonnet said:


> I'm trying Android dev on FreeBSD too.
> 
> java/intellij
> 
> But I'm having issues with aapt2 .


I use java/openjdk8 and java/eclipse quite successfully. Although, there are some caveats. The last available eclipse version is 4.6, and it is unclear if newer versions are going to be ported. More details on this here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/compiling-eclipse-4-8.66899/

Also, starting from certain version, the JDK broke my eclipse debugging. So I froze the JDK version to the last known good one (this may have been fixed, I don't know): https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...sd-upgrade-to-12-0-release.69080/#post-413133

Otherwise, both Eclipse and JDK work great! I am very satisfied.
About Android development I can't say anything.


----------



## marcelbonnet (Apr 1, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> Otherwise, both Eclipse and JDK work great! I am very satisfied.



I never had problems, but I'm a few years without my Java daily injections, so I cannot confirm anything nowdays.

About Android, I posted a thread sharing my nightmares about java/intellij here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/building-android-apk-on-intellij.70201/ *. *I used to be very persistent, but I'm almost quitting with it.


----------



## youngunix (Apr 5, 2019)

When I tried it on Linux I didn't install it! You just download the zip file, unpack and run it just like like Eclipse.


----------



## D-FENS (Apr 6, 2019)

youngunix said:


> When I tried it on Linux I didn't install it! You just download the zip file, unpack and run it just like like Eclipse.


Eclipse does not distribute a precompiled package for FreeBSD. You can install the port however.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Mar 16, 2020)

I have the impression android-studio is a form of "lock-in".
Compare it to developing a ruby on rails application. You type in a few commands and it creates code for you. No need for any gui of any kind.
If I'm correct Eclipse is not usable.
I tried Intellij on gentoo but had some weird building problems due to the complex building system.
If I can create an apk file on freebsd it's ok for me.
You can even simply email them to your phone.


----------

